

Microsoft Screwed Up In-App Purchasing on Win8 - eibrahim
http://emadibrahim.net/post/35214414445/microsoft-doesnt-want-your-money-but-i-do#top

======
hdra
well, other than "doesn't work", "broken", and "can't", I dont know what
exactly the problem is.. care to explain further?

~~~
eibrahim
I thought I explained it well in the link but here we go again: \- install
taskorami

\- click sync

\- click get unlimited sync

\- NOTHING HAPPENS

It is suppose to prompt you to confirm your purchase which SOMETIMES WORKS...

Another example:

\- install Fresh Paint

\- Click on a variety pack

\- Click Buy

\- It will say PURCHASING and nothing happens

Again, it is supposed to ask you to confirm your purchase

Don't worry nothing will be charged to you until you confirm the purchase.

If that doesn't make sense, contact me at eibrahim at g mail dot com

------
eibrahim
Is anyone having the same problem? I don't even know who to complain to???
Very frustrating!!!

~~~
powatom
Well, what have you tried?

~~~
eibrahim
I tried fresh paint which is a Microsoft product.

Yes I have a CC and I have made purchases before even an in-app purchase...
It's works... the problem is that it works SOME times.

~~~
powatom
I actually meant 'what have you tried' in terms of getting help from
Microsoft. You said that you don't know who to complain to - what have you
tried in order to find out?

